# Eurovision censura Maneskin.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2021)

Il brano vincitore di Sanremo, "Zitti e buoni" dei Maneskin, è stato ammesso alla competizione europea dell'Eurovision.
Ma per ottenere il via libera il testo è stato censurato.

Il verso contenente "Vi conviene toccarvi i c.oglioni è diventato "Vi conviene non fare più errori".
Via la frase "La gente non sa di che c.azzo parla", per un più neutro "Non sa di che cosa parla".


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il brano vincitore di Sanremo, "Zitti e buoni" dei Maneskin, è stato ammesso alla competizione europea dell'Eurovision.
> Ma per ottenere il via libera il testo è stato censurato.
> 
> Il verso contenente "Vi conviene toccarvi i c.oglioni è diventato "Vi conviene non fare più errori".
> Via la frase "La gente non sa di che c.azzo parla", per un più neutro "Non sa di che cosa parla".



Che schifo sto perbenismo spicciolo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Marzo 2021)

Che mondo bigotto e schifoso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il brano vincitore di Sanremo, "Zitti e buoni" dei Maneskin, è stato ammesso alla competizione europea dell'Eurovision.
> Ma per ottenere il via libera il testo è stato censurato.
> 
> Il verso contenente "Vi conviene toccarvi i c.oglioni è diventato "Vi conviene non fare più errori".
> Via la frase "La gente non sa di che c.azzo parla", per un più neutro "Non sa di che cosa parla".



Ma è Eurovision! Che ne sanno cosa sono i c-lioni? Io avrei sostituito con "vi conviene toccarvi la cadrega" di Aldo,Giovanni e Giacomo memoria


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il brano vincitore di Sanremo, "Zitti e buoni" dei Maneskin, è stato ammesso alla competizione europea dell'Eurovision.
> Ma per ottenere il via libera il testo è stato censurato.
> 
> Il verso contenente "Vi conviene toccarvi i c.oglioni è diventato "Vi conviene non fare più errori".
> Via la frase "La gente non sa di che c.azzo parla", per un più neutro "Non sa di che cosa parla".


Ok censurare le parolacce. Ma sono sicuro che un bambino si spaventerebbe di più guardando le esibizioni con donne barbute o quell'obrobrio francese dello scorso anno.

Un'altra cosa patetica e fortunatamente i Maneskin non lo hanno fatto è tradurre parte del testo in inglese per renderlo più internazionale, come fece la Michielin qualche anno fa. Sono italiani, la canzone è italiana, cantassero in italiano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2021)

io non so nemmeno con che faccia mandiamo certa gente a rappresentarci...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il brano vincitore di Sanremo, "Zitti e buoni" dei Maneskin, è stato ammesso alla competizione europea dell'Eurovision.
> Ma per ottenere il via libera il testo è stato censurato.
> 
> Il verso contenente "Vi conviene toccarvi i c.oglioni è diventato "Vi conviene non fare più errori".
> Via la frase "La gente non sa di che c.azzo parla", per un più neutro "Non sa di che cosa parla".



Non capisco la polemica, non è stato censurato il loro testo, è che il testo andava contro il regolamento del festival che prevede il divieto dell'uso di parolacce o termini volgari..quindi nessuna censura, semplici regole..

Parliamoci chiaro, l'eurovision è una roba carnevalesca all'insegna del buonismo e del trash spicciolo..assomiglia più a una sagra di paese che a un vero contest di professionisti..

Noi ormai sono 4-5 anni che facciamo vincere san remo a soggetti che si ritiene poi possano vincere sta porcheria..ma non abbiamo capito che per vincere avremmo bisogno di mandare una roba tipo Malgioglio, alto che Maneskin...in realtà avevamo buone chance con Mahmood, mi stupì che non vinse..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ok censurare le parolacce. Ma sono sicuro che un bambino si spaventerebbe di più guardando le esibizioni con donne barbute o quell'obrobrio francese dello scorso anno.
> 
> Un'altra cosa patetica e fortunatamente i Maneskin non lo hanno fatto è tradurre parte del testo in inglese per renderlo più internazionale, come fece la Michielin qualche anno fa. Sono italiani, la canzone è italiana, cantassero in italiano.



Francesca decise di tradurre un ritornello per via del significato della canzone "Nessun grado di separazione", per dire simbolicamente che non ci fosse separazione dettata dalla lingua, non c'è nulla di patetico in questo. Se è una scelta dell'artista non c'entra l'Eurovision.


----------



## Raryof (17 Marzo 2021)

Ma quelle sono parolacce?!?
Ridicoli, poi vedi che inquadrano gay che si baciano in mondovisione e tutto va bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non so nemmeno con che faccia mandiamo certa gente a rappresentarci...



Poi capisci l'Italia come funziona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non so nemmeno con che faccia mandiamo certa gente a rappresentarci...





rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Poi capisci l'Italia come funziona.



Ma avete mai visto chi mandano dagli altri paesi?! è una carnevalata imbarazzante..

Ve lo dico da non estimatore della musica italiana recente..ma quelli che mandiamo noi sembrano i Queen o David Bowie rispetto al livello della competizione


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Francesca decise di tradurre un ritornello per via del significato della canzone "Nessun grado di separazione", per dire simbolicamente che non ci fosse separazione dettata dalla lingua, non c'è nulla di patetico in questo. Se è una scelta dell'artista non c'entra l'Eurovision.


Infatti la cantante ha fatto una scelta patetica. Per me sta cosa dell'inglese internazionale, da italiano, non la sopporto. Se tu gareggi per l'Italia e la tua canzone è italiana canti in Italiano. Altro discorso se la tua canzone è originariamente in inglese o altra lingua. Gli altri se non ti capiscono si attaccano al tram. E lo stesso vale per chi traduce in spagnolo le proprie canzoni tipo Ramazzotti o la Pausini. Ma vedete un'artista americano o inglese che traduce i suoi testi per piacere in Italia?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti la cantante ha fatto una scelta patetica. Per me sta cosa dell'inglese internazionale, da italiano, non la sopporto. Se tu gareggi per l'Italia e la tua canzone è italiana canti in Italiano. Altro discorso se la tua canzone è originariamente in inglese o altra lingua. Gli altri se non ti capiscono si attaccano al tram. E lo stesso vale per chi traduce in spagnolo le proprie canzoni tipo Ramazzotti o la Pausini. Ma vedete un'artista americano o inglese che traduce i suoi testi per piacere in Italia?



Può non piacerti ma la parola patetica è fuori luogo. Ramazzotti e Pausini sono artisti top mondo anche per questo.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Può non piacerti ma la parola patetica è fuori luogo. Ramazzotti e Pausini sono artisti top mondo anche per questo.


Io lo trovo patetico che devo fare. Una canzone per me se nasce in una lingua, non può esistere in un'altra. Facendo un esempio contrario, Celentano per esempio ha distrutto Stand By Me con Pregherò. Sono abbastanza patriottico su questo tema, mi dispiace  .


----------



## Raryof (17 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io lo trovo patetico che devo fare. Una canzone per me se nasce in una lingua, non può esistere in un'altra. Facendo un esempio contrario, Celentano per esempio ha distrutto Stand By Me con Pregherò. Sono abbastanza patriottico su questo tema, mi dispiace  .



In che senso distrutto? se intendi rovinato non credo proprio.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il brano vincitore di Sanremo, "Zitti e buoni" dei Maneskin, è stato ammesso alla competizione europea dell'Eurovision.
> Ma per ottenere il via libera il testo è stato censurato.
> 
> Il verso contenente "Vi conviene toccarvi i c.oglioni è diventato "Vi conviene non fare più errori".
> Via la frase "La gente non sa di che c.azzo parla", per un più neutro "Non sa di che cosa parla".



Se c'è un regolamento non vedo che problema ci sia. 

Stessimo parlando di una grande canzone... 
Quella dei Maneskin sinceramente non mi piace


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In che senso distrutto? se intendi rovinato non credo proprio.


Nulla a che vedere con l'originale dai. Ed io adoro Celentano, ma quella per me è una delle cose più brutte da lui fatte. Beh, ci sarebbe anche un altro esempio "E chi se ne frega" di Masini cover di Nothing Else Matters dei Metallica. Altra traduzione, altro scempio.


----------



## Raryof (17 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nulla a che vedere con l'originale dai. Ed io adoro Celentano, ma quella per me è una delle cose più brutte da lui fatte. Beh, ci sarebbe anche un altro esempio "E chi se ne frega" di Masini cover di Nothing Else Matters dei Metallica. Altra traduzione, altro scempio.



Per me invece rimane una grandissima cover come lo è Gloria in inglese cantata da Laura Branigan.
Non deve esserci per forza una versione migliore, sono entrambe eccellenti per essere cantate in due lingue che musicalmente sono molto diverse.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per me invece rimane una grandissima cover come lo è Gloria in inglese cantata da Laura Branigan.
> Non deve esserci per forza una versione migliore, *sono entrambe eccellenti per essere cantate in due lingue che musicalmente sono molto diverse*.


È anche vero che ci sono sempre le eccezioni. Sia chiaro, non discuto l'interpretazione di Celentano, ma il fatto di aver trasformato il testo in un inno religioso con roba tipo "la tua fede nel signor.
nel signor, nel signor".

Hai fatto bene a citare Gloria di Laura Branigan. È una grande cover, per me addirittura meglio dell'originale.


----------

